# Anyone use Linux?



## MisterMike (Oct 1, 2003)

What distribution are you running and how often?


----------



## Elfan (Oct 1, 2003)

On occasion when I don't feel like walking across campus to do comp sci work.  Its not my primary OS.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a Debian GPS that's running 24/7 

She sits in the corner under my telephone, doesn't crash, and is my little angel!

ian@alice:~$ uptime
 17:33:42 up 52 days, 16:52,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.02, 0.00

Ian.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I have a Debian GPS that's running 24/7
> 
> She sits in the corner under my telephone, doesn't crash, and is my little angel!
> ...



That's sweet. I used to run Debian, but now I go to RH. I also just saw there was a lengthly thread on this already - Doh! so I'll let this one die..haha


----------



## phoenix (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *What distribution are you running and how often? *



Just built a new SuSE Linux box at work for my new Syslog server...just started playing around with it though...

Sean


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 26, 2003)

I just downloaded RedHat's new distro Fedora. Can't wait to see where this one goes...


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *I just downloaded RedHat's new distro Fedora. Can't wait to see where this one goes... *



What, the installation or the court case?  

Ian.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *What, the installation or the court case?
> 
> Ian. *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Elfan (Apr 25, 2004)

I've joined a LUG at school and its dominated by Gentoo zeolots.  The more vocal ones are very entertaining.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 26, 2004)

I have Fedora Core 1 on a spare machine that i'm setting up as a webserver to co-host at a friend's house (go go gadget business class cable!).  I'm by no means a guru, but I can get around without too much trouble.  Also have one friend who's a die-hard Gentoo user, and another who swears by Mandrake.  /shrug

it's all in the flavoring I guess.


----------



## omegatke1540 (Apr 30, 2004)

I mainly use Linux From Scratch (LFS), but I also have Debian, Fedora and Red Hat on two other computers...  

 -Scott


----------



## Elfan (Apr 30, 2004)

Do you use LFS on your primary desktop machine?  If so, what do you use for package management?


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't played with linux much. I mean to but just don't have much time. I am going to work with SUSE, RED HAT, and DEBIAN when I get the time. Also going check out Free BSD which is suppose to be more unix based.

I have tinkered with RED HAT 7.2 a little bit and liked it so I think that I'm going to play more with them and maybe work on getting the college I go to thinking about teaching it.  They need an advanced computer class teaching servers, linux, and unix.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 23, 2004)

I am really beginning to consider using Linux, Windows has become the bane of my existance.  The only thing really stopping me from using Linux is that 1) I don't know jack about it, 2) I have heard that there is a certain trick in using it and getting use to it 3) AutoCAD isn't compatible with Linux (that I know of) and I have to be able to use AutoCAD... but that could be solved by setting up an additional hard drive for Windows

 Hmm I dunno I would really like to get away from Windows.


----------



## Akula (Jun 23, 2004)

> I am really beginning to consider using Linux, Windows has become the bane of my existance. The only thing really stopping me from using Linux is that 1) I don't know jack about it, 2) I have heard that there is a certain trick in using it and getting use to it 3) AutoCAD isn't compatible with Linux (that I know of) and I have to be able to use AutoCAD... but that could be solved by setting up an additional hard drive for Windows



1.  Don't worry, once the graphical interface is up, you can get around just like windows.
2.  The only trick I can think of, and this is with any computer, is make sure you're running a pretty solid firewall, with all the latest anti-virus, spyware detectors, and so on.  Linux computers on the internet tend to attract a little more attention from the people out there wanting to take over your machine.  Other than that, as an example, with Mandrake, the installation program is really straight-forward and easy to set up.  Others take about the same amount of effort, other take quite a bit more.
3.  Multiple hard drives and partitions are your friend.  On one of my 'workhorse' computers, I have it set up as a tri-boot.  First off, use something on the linux side like LILO to work as the bootloader.  When this computer boots, I can go into Linux, Windows 2000, or Windows NT (XP has been banned from every computer in the office).  Using the tools provided on the linux side, I can see and interact with all of my directories and files on the Windows side, however Windows doesn't play nice and won't read the Linux drive.

Do you want to move away from Windows, or Microsoft in general?  Just curious.  By the way, for office applications, I usually use OpenOffice.  It can read/write the Microsoft Office formats, and even output as Acrobat.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 26, 2005)

HELLLLP!!!! please....

 I am running centOS linux, and I am searching for a good place to find drivers/software... and input would be greatly appreciated as I am a linux dummie.

 Thanks

 -Josh


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 26, 2005)

I've used Red Hat since 7.x. Running Fedora now. Good stuff.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 26, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> HELLLLP!!!! please....
> 
> I am running centOS linux, and I am searching for a good place to find drivers/software... and input would be greatly appreciated as I am a linux dummie.
> 
> ...


 err... Yum?  I assume that is there, just find the repos and add them to the list...

 What kind of drivers/ software?

 Personally I run Ubuntu, which is Debian based (apt / synaptic make getting software so much easier)

 CentOS is a Red Hat Enterprise Ed clone, makes sense for servers, but not one I would really choose for dekstop usage...  It works of course, but that is not really its goal.


----------



## dubljay (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info Andrew, Centos is ok... I've had no problems installing it and what not, but like you said it seems to be a bit more server oriented.  

 I checked out Ubuntu and it looks pretty cool, their download feature seems to be not working, but apparently they are shipping CD's free of charge?   and info on that?

 Thanks again.

 -Josh


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 26, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Andrew, Centos is ok... I've had no problems installing it and what not, but like you said it seems to be a bit more server oriented.
> 
> I checked out Ubuntu and it looks pretty cool, their download feature seems to be not working, but apparently they are shipping CD's free of charge? and info on that?
> 
> ...


 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/

 Seems ok too me...  I'm sure there are some torrents around somewhere too.

 But yes, they'll send you the cd's free, they even pay the postage.

 It's become one of the most popular distrobutions in the past 6 months, certainely the one getting the most hype.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm running Centos on my main servers and other than a few initial hiccups it's been pretty solid.  It's focus is the server market though I think.  I've had good luck with Suse and Mandrake (Now, mandriva?) on the desktop.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes, Mandrake aquired Connectiva and is now called Mandriva...  Strange name depending on how you read it...

 Personally I've tried Fedora, Mandrake, Simply Mepis, VidaLinux, Knoppix and Ubuntu.

 Knoppix is a good rescue disk.

 Mandrake was pretty good, but the recent commercial aspects didn't feel right, I also found it a little unstable at times.

 Fedora was pretty much the same, and at the time the package managment and repo synchronization was not so good.

 Simply Mepis I liked, and it is still on my computer at work, but I'll be replacing it with Ubuntu when I get a chance.  Some of the interface things where a little off.

 VidaLinux didn't last long...  As a gentoo system adding software means compiling it first, which means it takes a very long time, even if the result is a fast system.

 Suse has apparently crippled Media playback pretty badly in the latest, but Novell behind it gives it a strong base to stand on.

 But right now, Ubuntu takes the win.  The documentation is excellent, the Debian base gives a huge software selection easily available.  And Canonical's business ethics can't be matched.


----------



## bignick (Apr 27, 2005)

Right now I run FC3, before that I had RH9...although I'm waiting for my Ubuntu CDs to arrive, we'll see how it looks...

I've also been think into trying slackware...it's pretty popular in the circles I run, because Paul Volkerding, the maintainer of Slackware, attended my university.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 27, 2005)

Just threw my hat in to the Ubuntu craze and ordered CD's from them.  Got the x86, and the AMD64 native flavors coming.  Anyone have a guestimate on how long they take?  (guessing the standard 6-8 weeks)

Just a quick comment, I had a LOT of trouble getting SuSE installed.  Might have been a conflicting piece of hardware, but in the end I got fed up with it and put Fedora Core 2 back on it.  Worked like a champ again.  Gentoo is on it right now, and as nice as the software is, it's too much of a PITA to setup.


----------

